# What kind of Pistol is this?



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*A friend of mine has this pistol (revolver) that was his wife's granddads, He kept it loaded in a holster swinging behind his head board. Its a PIECE o something but curiosity has me wondering what it is. I had tried searching the net to find something on it but came up with nothing. It was loaded with 9mm, its all numbers matching and looks as though ya might be better off just hitting someone over the head with it.
It has "DENMARK" stamped on top along with a crown mark and "SA", there are also quite a few proof marks and stuff on it as well.*


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

nevermind I found it!

http://www.oldammo.com/june04.htm


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

That thing is wicked cool.

I dig ol' break-top's.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
That's another for the very short list of revolvers with safety levers.
I've always wondered why a double-action revolver would need a safety lever. It makes a little bit of sense in a single-action revolver, and a lot of sense in the Webly-Fosbery Automatic Revolver, but why put one on an "ordinary" DA?
And why is the safety lever on the "wrong" side? Were the Danes of those days predominantly left-handed? Or was the M.1891 revolver made to be used by the left hand while the right was wielding a sword?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That is a piece of history. A fantastic addition for anyone's collection. Congrats:smt023


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

i wonder why one of the modern makers dont come out with a breaktop pistol, im sure it would do well sales wise


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

YODA308 said:


> i wonder why one of the modern makers dont come out with a breaktop pistol, im sure it would do well sales wise


I believe that it's because a breaktop pistol inherently isn't strong enough to properly contain even moderate smokeless-powder pressures safely. The two joints involved in holding a breaktop together are the victims of irremedially weak, bad geometry.


----------

